# User Support > Forum Software Support >  edit profile

## dusty miller

I'm new and don't know how to fill in my profile page.Any help with this would be great
Thanks.    Forget it now I know,I have been using phone and not seeing full site

----------


## MikeEdgerton

Things are a bit easier on a full screen.

----------


## dusty miller

Yes, much better full site.Just got a new laptop and now I can see everything the site has to offer.

----------

